# skin problem in pregnancy



## grahams mum (Mar 16, 2011)

hi everybody only last week i noticed a little red bump by my ear and now in a week is double in size is filled with blood  and because is cover by my hair when i brushed it it bled 2 or 3 times already  so i looked on the internet for more information and is common  did any of you had this before ?i bookeed an app. with my GP because it look like  it need to scrape off  with a blade  this what it said on the internet  i am a bit worried


----------



## newbs (Mar 16, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> hi everybody only last week i noticed a little red bump by my ear and now in a week is double in size is filled with blood  and because is cover by my hair when i brushed it it bled 2 or 3 times already  so i looked on the internet for more information and is common  did any of you had this before ?i bookeed an app. with my GP because it look like  it need to scrape off  with a blade  this what it said on the internet  i am a bit worried



Not something I've experienced but wanted to say hope it goes ok at gp, definitely worth getting it checked/sorted out.


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope the Dr can help you Daniela - the internet can be a great source of information but it can scare you silly if you are not careful.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 18, 2011)

hi guys i have been to the gp and it could be pyogenic granuloma  but it is in a funny place and is infected so i am on fucidine cream and i have to see the doctor every week to see if is getting better


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you got an answer - hope it clears quickly for you.


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 19, 2011)

Never heard of it before. Glad you know what it is.
Hope it clears up soon. xx


----------



## newbs (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you've seen GP and got some cream for the infection, hope it clears up soon for you.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 20, 2011)

the infection is gone already but this blobby thing still stuck on my skin grrrr i hate it


----------



## margie (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad that the infection has cleared up. Did the Dr tell you when the blobby thing will go ?


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 25, 2011)

i saw the gp again and i have to go again next week because he have to make sure of what it is so i havenot been referred to a dermatologist how long i have to wait? at least now is gone a bit smaller and i can cover it again with my hair!!


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 2, 2011)

finally i have been referred at the hospital to a dermatologist to have this thing removed the doctor is not sure what it is but he thinks that is not related to the pregnancy so i hope i can have it done before august, before my holiday


----------

